
DiceKeys creates a master password for life with one roll - LaSombra
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/dicekeys-creates-a-master-password-for-life-with-one-roll/
======
fluidcruft
What about just taking a photo after dumping the bag of dice on the floor and
deriving a key from the image? Why decode the dice orientation etc? All of
that entropy is contained in the image.

